# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения >  Будьте бдительны. Новый вирус.

## kalita

Компания «ВирусБлокАда» сообщает о появлении «национального» Trojan.Winlock, ориентированного на белорусских пользователей Windows и требующего у них передать злоумышленникам некоторую сумму на электронный кошелек WebMoney. Об этом сообщается в официальном пресс-релизе.

 Белорусский Winlock представляет собой исполняемый файл, написанный на языке высокого уровня Borland Delphi и упакованный криптором на языке программирования Visual Basic. Попадая в систему, троян записывает ссылку на самого себя в ветке системного реестра, которая отвечает за автозагрузку приложений. После этого троянская программа завершает процесс explorer.exe (рабочий стол) и taskmgr.exe (диспетчер задач). В результате блокируется нормальная работа Windows как в обычном, так и в безопасном режиме.

 Окно программы, блокирующее рабочий стол Windows, сообщает:

 «Ваш компьютер был заблокирован за просмотр, копирование и тиражирование видео материалов содержащих элементы педофилии и насилия над детьми.

 Для разблокирования компьютера Вам необходимо заплатить штраф в размере 100000 белорусских рублей через терминал для оплаты сотовой связи, или в любом салоне сотовой связи, либо в пользу нашего партнера WebMoney на счет ВXXXXXXXXXXXX (в разделе "Другое" или "Электронные деньги") В случае оплаты суммы равной штрафу либо превышающей ее на фиксированном чеке терминала будет напечатан код разблокировки. Его нужно ввести в поле в нижней части окна и нажать кнопку "Разблокировать".

 Если в течение 12 часов штраф не будет оплачен, все данные на Вашем персональном компьютере будут безвозвратно удалены, а дело будет передано в суд для разбирательства по статье 242 ч.1 УК Белоруссии.

 Статья 242.1 Изготовление и оборот материалов или предметов с порнографическими изображениями несовершеннолетних.

 Наказывается лишением свободы на срок от двух до четырех лет, либо без такового».


 Следует отметить, что появление именно «белорусского» троянца-блокировщика, требующего от пользователя перевести некоторую сумму на электронный кошелек WebMoney, — это редкий случай. Код разблокировки троянца — 079156005.

----------


## Mouse

> Код разблокировки троянца — 079156005.


И куда же этот код ему ввести? Кстати, если блокируется Диспетчер задач, то его можно вернуть, попробуйте:
"Пуск" - "Выполнить" - gpedit.msc
"Конфигурация пользователя" - "Административные шаблоны" - "Система" - "Возможности Ctrl + Alt + Del" - "Удалить Диспетчер Задач" - надо выбрать вариант "Не задана"

----------


## Mashulya

А как пуск нажать, если эксплорер убит?))

----------


## Mouse

> А как пуск нажать, если эксплорер убит?))


сочетанием клавиш win+R

----------


## Mashulya

Окошко это не откроется)

----------


## Незарегистрированный

> После этого троянская программа завершает процесс explorer.exe (рабочий стол) и taskmgr.exe (диспетчер задач). В результате блокируется нормальная работа Windows как в обычном, так и в безопасном режиме.


После этого в течении 5 мин и Акрониса система восстанавливается,а вирус идёт "курить"

----------


## SDS

И не только система, а и все проиложения, которые были установлены на момент создания копии диска "С" Акронисом.
Давно им пользуюсь и очень доволен.

----------


## JAHolper

не каждый час копии делаешь, проблемно может получиться)
Проще не заражаться)

----------


## SDS

*JAHolper*, 
конечно проще - лечиться ж не надо...

----------


## АВИАТОР

> не каждый час копии делаешь, проблемно может получиться)


Да нет,там разные варианты есть...

----------


## SDS

> Да нет,там разные варианты есть...


"инкременентное" удобнее - оно просто добавляет к последней копии изменения, а "дифференциальное" каждый раз возвращается к первому - полному.

----------

